# Anyone fancy doing some free/cheap graphics work for a couple sites?



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2011)

I need some graphics done for my personal photography website and Dissonant Media. We'll need logos done, some random little bits and backgrounds. The usual stuff. Nothing too crazy, but it needs to look professional. The Dissonant Media logo will be used for the foreseeable future on all our content, so we need to settle on one good, solid design. 

Seeing as I am unemployed and whatnot, I can't really afford to pay, so if you're willing to do it for free that would help. Once the sites are up, I will promote you and credit you for your work, and if you like we can bring you on board as one of Dissonant Media's in-house graphic designers. This means whenever a band needs work done and comes to us, you'll be one of the people we'll recommend. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2011)

Should I Work for Free?

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm working for free.  If people can't work for free then that's perfectly understandable but if they want something to go on their portfolio then they have a chance. I don't like asking people to work for free, but I can't magic money out of the air.


----------



## Lon (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe offer some compensation-work or whatnot? for example mixing services or just something in your skillset which you can provide back, at least a symbolic compensation... nobody likes to work for free, especially because you cannot offer high-profile exposure


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2011)

If I had something else I could offer I would. All I can do is promote as much as possible. We have a lot of content that will be going up, so the site should generate a good number of hits once things get going. I know quite a few people so I will certainly recommend whoever does this work for me as I often get asked if I know any good graphic designers. I literally only need the graphics though, someone else will be doing the actual site.

I'd like to keep this on topic though. Any negotiations of costs or whatever are between me and the designer, so unless someone is interested in doing the work I'd rather not discuss payments in this thread.


----------



## MFB (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you have any type of sketch or design already done (maybe in Paint or something) that you have for your logo? I'm by no means a Photoshop master, but I can try to whip up some stuff for you when I've got time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't got any designs yet, I'm looking for a sort of futuristic style like this. Haven't settled on anything though, I want a unique logo and not being much of a graphic artist I figure I could use someone else to design it with.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting up a site myself to promote graphics design for music media and whatnot, so I'll give it a try as I have nothing on portfolio at the moment. Just send me a PM With what you want, colours, dimensions, text, font type etc.. The more details, well, the better the detail


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 7, 2011)

I will give it a go if you PM me with the details...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 7, 2011)

Got someone doing some stuff for me now thanks anyway guys.


----------



## BASSMAN (Nov 18, 2011)

hay I do work for free but I dont know alot abot computer graphics or I would help you I could maybe send you some of my art if it would help you im a very good artes .just get back to me if you wont .


----------

